# which winter tires should i get for the 19" rims?



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

I want to get winter tires for my 19" rims any recommendations?
I think the size is 265/50-19?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: which winter tires should i get for the 19" rims? (concord01)*

if that's your only set of wheels... I'd recommend going with an 18" wheel-tire package with the narrowest tire possible.
http://www.tirerack.com (use their winter guide)
Bridgeston Blizzack's in general are excellent winter tires


----------



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: which winter tires should i get for the 19" rims? (concord01)*

I put on the pirelli scorpion ice and snow on my 19" rims and left my 20's
for summer. They make a 265/50/19 which is the stock size for it.


----------

